# Linien gleichmässig nachzeichnen



## jürgen212 (10. September 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eine frage zu Illustrator cs4. Habe vor kurzem eim bild gemalt das ich gerne vektorisieren  möchte, nur gibts da ein kleines problem. Wie Ihr seht sind die linien teils sehr ungleichmäßig. viele dicke viele dünne striche.
Meine frage: Wie bekomme ich die linien schön rund und gleichmäßig ohne das mit nem pinsel einzeln nachzuzeichnen. Oder findet jemand ein nützliches deutsches tutorial?

-------> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1913/x4459f4b_jpg.htm <------

danke schon mal


----------



## ink (10. September 2009)

Moin
Ich denke du wirst um ein manuelles Nachzeichnen nicht herumkommen.
Dazu gibt es Tutorials in unserer Tutorialsektion.
Ansonsten kenn ich den Character von psdtuts.com oder vectortuts.com (irgendwo in den BestofWeb-Abschnitten).
Dort wird dann genau der Character genau erklärt, from scratch 

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2009)

Hi,
also zu diesem Bunny gibt es auch ein passendes Tutorial. Dort wird dir glaube ich auch gezeigt das man sowas nicht mit Linien sondern besser mit Flächen nachzeichnet.
Also einmal eine große außen und dann viele kleine innen.

Gruß

PS: Sorry Ink. hast du ja auch geschrieben gehabt. Ich hatte irgendwie nur deine erste Zeile gelesen gehabt.


----------



## ink (11. September 2009)

Du hast es ja gut ergänzt DirtyWorld, kein Ding


----------

